# Pt99



## RICK54 (May 14, 2011)

Is there suppose to be some wiggle at the end of the barrel there is no bushing and the gap is even so I guess thats the way it came from the factory If you own one would you let me know how yours is. Thanks Rick


----------



## Mike I (May 20, 2011)

NO wiggle with slide closed, plenty of wiggle with slide or chamber closed.

Mike I


----------



## RICK54 (May 14, 2011)

Mike did not under stand did you mean plenty with the slide open?


----------



## Mike I (May 20, 2011)

my typing error, meant plenty of wiggle with slide open


----------



## Lee Hunter (May 25, 2011)

There is a minimum amount of "wiggle" on mine with the slide closed if I deliberately manipulate the muzzle. But it in no way detracts from the inherent accuracy of this pistol.


----------



## RICK54 (May 14, 2011)

Thats what I have found a little more wiggle than I would like but a good shooter I guess its a taurus tolerance thing.


----------

